# PBC on NBC: Errol Spence vs Chris Algieri & Showtime: GRJ vs Hyland



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Full card includes
Errol Spence vs Chris Algieri
Krzysztof Glowacki vs Steve Cunningham
Marcus Browne vs Radivoje Kalajdzic

You can stream the fight here http://www.nbcsports.com/live-extra


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Also the Showtime card will come on right after this one at 11.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Let's have some polls for the new forum!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

8th row baby


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> 8th row baby


lucky


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

So just how dangerous is this Hyland character?


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> So just how dangerous is this Hyland character?


Well, he's 32, or so.

I'd imagine if he was dangerous, we'd have heard more about him, lol.

Looks a little bigger than Russell so I'd guess that's will be his only advantage,


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Saw Lou Dibella walking around. Art hur Merc. Jr also strutting around the ring.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Far Dan on deck in the front row. Gotta give props, he was one of the earliest ones


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Hope Spence impresses,
Cunningham is done, really hate seeing him like this
Hope Marcus Browne can show continued improvement


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Naazim lookin very King Kai


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 KG

Close round


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Steve looking just how I expected.
Chine completely gone.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Surprised to see Steve loading up and pressing so recklessly already.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 KG
10-7 KG (2 kds)


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> So just how dangerous is this Hyland character?


I've only seen him once, against Javier Fortuna (3+ years ago). I wasn't overly impressed with him, but he did okay in that fight i guess. I can't remember all that much about that fight tbh.

He fights on the Pedraza-Smith card on Showtime btw, not on this card.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Far Dan on deck in the front row. Gotta give props, he was one of the earliest ones


It doesn't matter how good his view is. It won't make his following article any more accurate.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BJ Flores is a terrible analyst.
Trying to tell a story than announce what is happening.
Steve has a terrible jaw, a god awful chin. Next level recouperation though, but that hcin seems worse than ever, even back down at cruiser.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 KG
10-7 KG (2 kds)
9-10 SC

Good comeback there


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 KG
10-7 KG (2 kds)
9-10 SC
9-10 SC

You just gotta love Steve Cunningham.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

This place is a quarter polish. Good fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Nazim "We here to box him, we're not here to fight. A dog and a rooster can fight"


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 KG
> 10-7 KG (2 kds)
> 9-10 SC
> 9-10 SC
> ...


The man is a trooper, but same mindset is going to be the problem for him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 KG
10-7 KG (2 kds)
9-10 SC
9-10 SC
9-10 SC


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> This place is a quarter polish. Good fight.


I was going to ask you about the crowd. It looks pretty full there.



Sweethome_Bama said:


> The man is a trooper, but same mindset is going to be the problem for him.


yeah he doesn't have a good enough chin to get brave.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 KG
10-7 KG (2 kds)
9-10 SC
9-10 SC
9-10 SC
10-9 KG


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Glowacki isn't good, man is gassing already and loading up.
Anyone else would take advantage of it and put him down.
he better start taking his career seriously and clean up his game.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 KG
> 10-7 KG (2 kds)
> 9-10 SC
> 9-10 SC
> 10-9 KG


You're missing a SC round there


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I was going to ask you about the crowd. It looks pretty full there.
> 
> yeah he doesn't have a good enough chin to get brave.


Yup like 80% atm


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 KG
10-7 KG (2 kds)
9-10 SC
9-10 SC
9-10 SC
10-9 KG
10-9 KG


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

glowacki would have ended this lready if he pressed behind a jab and worked Steve's body


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> You're missing a SC round there


thanks, I corrected it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yup like 80% atm


That's pretty nice, I hope that means well for Spence's future star power. I'm sure most of the crowd came for this current fight though due to the Polish population. I wonder what the ratings will be. The UFC has a card on as well as the NBA playoffs.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 KG
10-7 KG (2 kds)
9-10 SC
9-10 SC
9-10 SC
10-9 KG
10-9 KG
10-9 KG


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

steve fighting to survive


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> That's pretty nice, I hope that means well for Spence's future star power. I'm sure most of the crowd came for this current fight though due to the Polish population. I wonder what the ratings will be. The UFC has a card on as well as the NBA playoffs.


They'll be lucky if they pull a 1.0 IMHO


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

My satellite feed is fucked. Huge storm in my area. Keep the rbr going.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Steve just look sloppy as hell and is just off target on everything and a little off.
Its time to call it a career, seems in good health no need to take any more punishment while he has his health


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 KG
10-7 KG (2 kds)
9-10 SC
9-10 SC
9-10 SC
10-9 KG
10-9 KG
10-9 KG
9-10 SC

Close round. I like the Corona commercial with the PBC fighters in it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> My satellite feed is fucked. Huge storm in my area. Keep the rbr going.


You boys got blown out by Atlanta
sorry


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> My satellite feed is fucked. Huge storm in my area. Keep the rbr going.


try using the stream in the OP


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 KG
> 10-7 KG (2 kds)
> 9-10 SC
> 9-10 SC
> ...


You seen the Tecate commercian with Canelo.
sMH


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Steve has done very well for a fighter with a mediocre chin. He should retire now and just commentate.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Steve pulled a miracle right out of the bag, can't capitlize though.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

OHH.. Glowacki hurt all of a sudden.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 KG
10-7 KG (2 kds)
9-10 SC
9-10 SC
9-10 SC
10-9 KG
10-9 KG
10-9 KG
9-10 SC
10-8 KG


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Steve has done very well for a fighter with a mediocre chin. He should retire now and just commentate.


Yep, just a few years on the loser networks and I think he would be a good announcer for Showtime. replace malinaggi


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You seen the Tecate commercian with Canelo.
> sMH


lol yeah they keep replaying it on ESPN.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Don't know how to box without getting hit in the head. 
LOL
nazeem my boy


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 KG
10-7 KG (2 kds)
9-10 SC
9-10 SC
9-10 SC
10-9 KG
10-9 KG
10-9 KG
9-10 SC
10-8 KG
9-10 SC


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Stunned Bama isn't doing a RBR


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

steve is gassed had another opportunity and can't pull the trigger


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You boys got blown out by Atlanta
> sorry


Atlanta is the better team. Boston is fun, but they don't have that all-around two-way player that can take them to the next level. They have the resources to get a guy or two now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Steve loading uup when he knows he isn't a power puncher SMH.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 KG
10-7 KG (2 kds)
9-10 SC
9-10 SC
9-10 SC
10-9 KG
10-9 KG
10-9 KG
9-10 SC
10-8 KG
9-10 SC
10-8 KG (was going to be a USS round until the KD) 
115-109 Glowaski

Damn USS has so much heart.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

KOTF said:


> Stunned Bama isn't doing a RBR


I don't fuck with this site like that anymore


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Great finish and fight


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

I suspect Cunningham is on the roids.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

116-108
115-109
115-109

UD Glowaski


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Kieran said:


> I suspect Cunningham is on the roids.


Then he is a massive hypocrite. He is planning to take legal action against Tarver. And has been very outspoken against peds for a good while.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

A prime Cunningham would beat this guy.


bballchump11 said:


> try using the stream in the OP


Thanks, but my shit came back on.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Next up is Errol Spence's Olympic teammate, Marcus Browne.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Kalajdzic isn't very good iirc.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Hopefully Brown has improved the defense and it looks like he is still wild


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Browne is a piece of shit.
that also wasn't a knockdown.

Browne should have been DQ'd outright


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 Browne (bs KD)


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 Browne (bs KD)


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Yeah, that was a p.o.s move.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

delete


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

BJ just made a good point about how boxing should use instant replay after rounds to see if questionable knockdowns were in fact knockdowns or not. That was obviously not and you could tell even without the replay


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Browne looking worse than ever.
He is one of the few who have not progressed at all


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

nm


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is a good fight to make some food to.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 Browne (bs KD)
9-10 other guy


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Browne gonna get KO'd


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Browne looking worse than ever.
> He is one of the few who have not progressed at all


What are you talking about? He looked great against Campillo, and that's hard to do.

He def looks a little off tonight, but he's facing a very tricky opponent.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Kalajdzic isn't very good iirc.


I have to take it back, he isn't that bad actually.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 Browne (bs KD)
9-10 Kalajdzic
10-9 Browne


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Browne has that NYC disease, too much NYC hype and no hunger to grow.
Happy to be one of the best in da city, not the world


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> What are you talking about? He looked great against Campillo, and that's hard to do.
> 
> He def looks a little off tonight, but he's facing a very tricky opponent.


The campillo he beat is a shot faded one that had no value.
That wasn't the Campillo that fought Cloud.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Browne needs to learn how to fight in the pocket and not hold.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Browne hurt just like I thought he would, terrible fighter and hopefully kalajdzic takes him out.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 Browne (bs KD)
9-10 Kalajdzic
10-9 Browne
9-10 Kalajdzic

Was a clear Browne round until he got staggered


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Browne is a decent prospect but he's never gonna be a real contender imo, he's not gonna be able to compete with the eastern europeans


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Browne needs to learn how to fight in the pocket and not hold.


He doesn't know how to fight on the outside or inside.
He is a bit like Pascal with that ambush shit with poor funadamentals.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He doesn't know how to fight on the outside or inside.
> He is a bit like Pascal with that ambush shit with poor funadamentals.


yeah that is true. He's better on the outside vs smaller opponents I guess


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 Browne (bs KD)
9-10 Kalajdzic
10-9 Browne
9-10 Kalajdzic
10-9 Browne


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Browne needs to learn to Throw without stepping over


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Browne down hard.
Browne is bout to be put to sleep


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Ref needs to take a point for this holding bullshit from Brown.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Send Brown back to the scrap heap.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 Browne (bs KD)
9-10 Kalajdzic
10-9 Browne
9-10 Kalajdzic
10-9 Browne
8-10 Kalajdzic (real KD)

Browne's footwork and balance is atrocious. It's sad because he hits pretty hard. P4P he hits harder than Spence but doesn't have his accuracy and balance to deliver it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Browne is done, 
Fishing this hype job kalajdzic


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lotta' rounds left ....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 Browne (bs KD)
9-10 Kalajdzic
10-9 Browne
9-10 Kalajdzic
10-9 Browne
8-10 Kalajdzic (real KD)
9-10 Kalajdzic


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

They are trying to steal a decision for Browne


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Yeah balance is awful.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Lotta' rounds left ....


Not really.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-8 Browne (bs KD)
> 9-10 Kalajdzic
> 10-9 Browne
> 9-10 Kalajdzic
> ...


Yep just raw atleticism, should be better than what he is


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Time to penalize Browne for the holding.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yep just raw atleticism, should be better than what he is


yeah I was watching him early on thinking he'd be a harder hitting Chad Dawson. smh


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Wait - why is this only an 8 round fight? I thought it was 10.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I thought those were KDs


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Browne fell apart vs Hooper too in the Olympics. I'd venture to guess he's not packing the biggest heart


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Browne outclassed and exposed, to the bushes with him


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kalajdick won this shit Brown held more than he threw.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I thought those were KDs


they were, refs protecting Browne letting him hold, blatantly billy goat, and doing everything they could to give him time to recover.
Just hope they don't steal it from the ukrainian kid


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

If Browne gets the decision, Ward will have his 2nd tune-up fight for Kovalev


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 Browne (bs KD)
9-10 Kalajdzic
10-9 Browne
9-10 Kalajdzic
10-9 Browne
8-10 Kalajdzic (real KD)
9-10 Kalajdzic
9-10 Kalajdzic 
74-76 Kalajdzic


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Hopefully Hot Rod gets the decision he deserves.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> they were, refs protecting Browne letting him hold, blatantly billy goat, and doing everything they could to give him time to recover.
> Just hope they don't steal it from the ukrainian kid


Agree


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> they were, refs protecting Browne letting him hold, blatantly billy goat, and doing everything they could to give him time to recover.
> Just hope they don't steal it from the ukrainian kid


He's Bosnian


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

BS


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Stole it, knew it bullshit ass decision.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

76-74 Browne
74-76 Kalajdzic
76-75 Browne 

SD to Browne with the robbery


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Robbery



Windmiller said:


> Browne fell apart vs Hooper too in the Olympics. I'd venture to guess he's not packing the biggest heart


I mentioned this at one point and a couiple folks got upset. Poor chin, goes bambi legged on anything clean that lands, clinches non stop and seems to lack heart. He won't hang in this LHW era filled with killers.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Not impressed with Browne...


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

:-(


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> He's Bosnian


okay bosnian

feel for him, fuck marcus browne for the rest of his life


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/721520335019982849


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Kalajdcik got robbed of a deserved victory.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yup like 80% atm




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/721519834597629952


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> okay bosnian
> 
> feel for him, fuck marcus browne for the rest of his life


Browne vs Beterbiev next I hope haha


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Hope Spence has worked on walking people down behind the jab, and his body work on the inside.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I thought those were KDs


The second was was for certain.

The ref was in Al's pocket. Big surprise.

this fucking sport ......


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> He's Bosnian


He's Serbian actually, born in Bosnia though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Spence


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Get Marcus Browne off the screen...I'm pissed as fuck at the robbery. Sure it's an undercard but these judges are fucking with people's lives, their ability to make money in the future...fuck


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Browne making himself look like a twat.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> The second was was for certain.
> 
> The ref was in Al's pocket. Big surprise.
> 
> this fucking sport ......


Al isn't the promoter. and usually on Haymon cards you don't see robberies for his fighters, only exceptions being Figoroa and Arreola


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Spence
10-9 Spence

Spence is showing out right now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm loving Spence's developmeht

Working the jab beautifully to g get inside
Love th body work on the inside.
Needs to vary the offense a bit more learn how to angle and work on the ropes in the Bhop Ward manner without stepping out and he'll be even better with his power and counter ability.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Spence making a real statement in the second. Early days though.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Algieri with some real nice body work to open the 3rd rd.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Spence
10-9 Spence
10-9 Spence


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> He's Serbian actually, born in Bosnia though.


Ahh fair enough, I stand corrected


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Algieri being stupid


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Hate seeing Spence pull out as much as he does when he gets Chris on the ropes.
trap him and lean on him and use the feet to maintain stance for leverage and bang the body.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Better from Algieri. Still a Spence round.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

this fight is basically over.. Spence is way too strong and Algieri is giving up too much ground


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BJj must never saw the Lartay fight.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Spence is looking strong!


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Algieri is lucky he clearly has a good chin and has good endurance he's already been caught with some monster shots from Spence. A beautiful performance from Spence so far, great work.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Spence
10-9 Spence
10-9 Spence
10-8 Spence


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

algieri desparate to survive now.
Spence just needs to stay on that body until maybe round 8 or 9 the KO will be there then.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Chris is in the cage right now.... His trainer will let him out in the 9th and he will put Spence to sleep.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Medicine said:


> Chris is in the cage right now.... His trainer will let him out in the 9th and he will put Spence to sleep.


Haha, I doubt it. He's getting schooled.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TKO 5!!!!!


Errol Spence is the shit


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Spence is a killer.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Boom I called it. Errol stopped him with ease.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Damn


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Great win for Spence!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

My *****. Pacquiao couldn't stop him. Beautiful performance


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

British stoppage.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Cold blooded. He can take anyone right now, he's arrived.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

He made Algieri look like a bum.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

beauty of spence is he can counter as well as stalk.
Complete outclassing of a fight.
Spence needs to get Guerrero next IMHO

It will be interesting to see him vs someone reckless like Thurman.
Maybe a Guerrero fight then see if you can get him Thurman or maybe even a Bradley fight


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

FUCK!! That was impressive!


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Kieran said:


> British stoppage.


Was a legit stoppage


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Spence is just the bigger guy. Chris has nothing for Spence.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He made Algieri look like a bum.


For real. This is his coming out party. Bring on the welters.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

This is a great great performance when you look at what Algieri has done. He took huge shots from Khan, pac and Provodnikov and survived; Spence was too much though. Cold blooded. Hits hard as fuck. Accurate. Strong as a fucking ox. Algieri is a tough guy though and took some huge shots in the first 3 rounds.

I don't know if this will get Spence the big fights or not.. I guess we'll see what happens but I definitely want spence vs thurman (when thurman KOs PORTER)


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Al isn't the promoter. and usually on Haymon cards you don't see robberies for his fighters, only exceptions being Figoroa and Arreola


How is Al not the promoter? According to ESPN, this is a PBC card. Did they get it wrong? (I was wondering why no Marv Albert, but I wasn't about to complain about it!)


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I told y'all he was a superstar in the making. Algieri has never been stopped. Truth walked right through him.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

He just steamrolled a former world champion. WHO NECKS!?!?!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Not all that impressed. Alfieri was a dog tonight.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Technically Spence is way superior to Garcia, Thurman, and Porter! I know it's early, but he's a live dog against any of those guys. I'd make him a fave over Garcia to be honest.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Lol Spence is the truth. That was a brutal destruction.

I'm still chillin comfy on the Spence train and it's going all the way.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Mal said:


> Was a legit stoppage


Algieri went down six times against Pac, had his face turned into mush against Provdnikov. I'm pretty sure he could have carried on. The ref didn't give him a chance, just waived it off. Still, meh, there was only going to be one winner anyway.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Now, don't baby him Al...


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Algieri went down six times against Pac, had his face turned into mush against Provdnikov. I'm pretty sure he could have carried on. The ref didn't give him a chance, just waived it off. Still, meh, there was only going to be one winner anyway.


He could probably have carried on, yes. Not a damn thing wrong with the stoppage though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Power Punches 
Spence 73/147 41%
Algeiri 33/90 37%


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Spence is just the bigger guy. Chris has nothing for Spence.


Yep, he beat a general gatekeeper.
Lets see him go against a pretty good 147 challenger like Robert.
Then move him up to 147 gatekeepers/minor titlists like Kell Brook, then showdown with Thurman.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

"I'm the number 1 condender for Kell Brook... so Kell Brook know what time it is..."


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> How is Al not the promoter? According to ESPN, this is a PBC card. Did they get it wrong? (I was wondering why no Marv Albert, but I wasn't about to complain about it!)


PBC is a boxing tv show and brand, not a promotion.
The PBC cards will have various promoters, a lot of times its Goosen, DiBella, Warrior boxing, and etc. I don't know who the promoter of record is for this event though, only thing I saw was brooklyn boxing on the ring.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mal said:


> Technically Spence is way superior to Garcia, Thurman, and Porter! I know it's early, but he's a live dog against any of those guys. I'd make him a fave over Garcia to be honest.


He'd have to be careful going on the inside and throwing his combinations against Garcia and he doesn't have a iron chin, Lartay fight proved that. That is why I wouldn't put him on major level against Garcia or Thurman just yet


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

I give Spence big props anyway, great performance. Him versus Brook should be a corker. Spence will have to do it the hard way and come to the UK though. He's not a big enough draw to get Brook to the States.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Forget a fight with Guerrero, he's clearly beyond him now. On to bigger and better!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Perhaps not an accurate reflection of the fight, but a great picture nonetheless.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

I'd like to see Spence face off against Provo


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Spence's last 5 opponents have a combined record of 118-7-2 and he knocked all of them out. The Truth is for real


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> PBC is a boxing tv show and brand, not a promotion.
> The PBC cards will have various promoters, a lot of times its Goosen, DiBella, Warrior boxing, and etc. I don't know who the promoter of record is for this event though, only thing I saw was brooklyn boxing on the ring.


Didn't know that. thanks.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> He could probably have carried on, yes. Not a damn thing wrong with the stoppage though.


If Algieri could have carried on, there probably was something wrong with the stoppage. He took a lot more punishment against Provdnikov and ended up getting the decision. Although, in this fight, admittedly, I didn't see Algieri winning at any point.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Good post fight interviews from both combatants.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kieran said:


> I give Spence big props anyway, great performance. Him versus Brook should be a corker. Spence will have to do it the hard way and come to the UK though. He's not a big enough draw to get Brook to the States.


http://www.boxingscene.com/errol-spence-hopes-kell-brook-shot-happens-travel-uk--103500

Spence is willing to travel.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

All said, I still think Brook beats him, right now.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Kieran said:


> If Algieri could have carried on, there probably was something wrong with the stoppage.


No, it was a beatdown and was only going to get worse. Perfect stoppage imo. Letting the fight continue would have been pointless and potentially dangerous.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

burn1 said:


> All said, I still think Brook beats him, right now.


Me too, but I'm not as confident as I was.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

KOTF said:


> I'd like to see Spence face off against Provo


Hell if Postol isn't busy, might as well go after him instead.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/721529916811030528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/721526728812797952
:lol:


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/errol-spence-hopes-kell-brook-shot-happens-travel-uk--103500
> 
> Spence is willing to travel.


Cool. There can be no excuses from Brook then. Plus, there's no way Brook will vacate the belt, so this should be a lock. Although, Brook just did his mandatory so this fight likely won't be next. From Brook and Hearn's perspective, it's not the sort of fight you want... high risk, low reward. He'll do it when he's forced to.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> PBC is a boxing tv show and brand, not a promotion.
> The PBC cards will have various promoters, a lot of times its Goosen, DiBella, Warrior boxing, and etc. I don't know who the promoter of record is for this event though, only thing I saw was brooklyn boxing on the ring.


Dibella promoted the card: http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...-errol-spence-steps-competition-chris-algieri

and Joe DeGuarida is Algeri's promoter (http://www.boxingscene.com/chris-algieris-promoter-sees-errol-spence-tough-opponent--101870 & http://www.starboxing.com/boxers/)


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Cool. There can be no excuses from Brook then. Plus, there's no way Brook will vacate the belt, so this should be a lock. Although, Brook just did his mandatory so this fight likely won't be next. From Brook and Hearn's perspective, it's not the sort of fight you want... high risk, low reward. He'll do it when he's forced to.


Yeah that's true. It'll be better if Brook fights a big name next anyways and then Spence. Both can gain some traction then.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Kalajdzic had 20 or so amateur fights and lost 7 or 8 of them? He's come a long way since then.

I watched one of his fights when he was 10-0 or 11-0 and wasn't impressed. He made a much better impression this time around and should definitely have gotten the W.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> Dibella promoted the card: http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...-errol-spence-steps-competition-chris-algieri
> 
> and Joe DeGuarida is Algeri's promoter (http://www.boxingscene.com/chris-algieris-promoter-sees-errol-spence-tough-opponent--101870 & http://www.starboxing.com/boxers/)


Thanks for the info.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

...and I thought Algeiri would give Spence problems


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey 'Bama,

I just checked as I wasn't sure. Uncle Al may not have been the promotor, but Marcus Browne is definitely signed to him. So.... the ref was still in Haymon's pocket.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Spence vs Vasquez needs to happen


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/721525449348632577

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/721526439028203520


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Kalajdzic had 20 or so amateur fights and lost 7 or 8 of them? He's come a long way since then.
> 
> I watched one of his fights when he was 10-0 or 11-0 and wasn't impressed. He made a much better impression this time around and should definitely have gotten the W.


Against any of the top guys I can see both of Kalajdzic and Browne getting their heads knocked off.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Against any of the top guys I can see both of Kalajdzic and Browne getting their heads knocked off.


Agree.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Hey 'Bama,
> 
> I just checked as I wasn't sure. Uncle Al may not have been the promotor, but Marcus Browne is definitely signed to him. So.... the ref was still in Haymon's pocket.


Haymon is management, not a promoter. The ref was crooked and so were the judges who gave the fight to Browne. Its usually the promoters who pay off the judges though.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Algieri went down six times against Pac, had his face turned into mush against Provdnikov. I'm pretty sure he could have carried on. The ref didn't give him a chance, just waived it off. Still, meh, there was only going to be one winner anyway.


All I can say is, not all knockdowns are equal. Maybe he could have gotten up form that, but he'd have been put right back on his seat pretty quickly after that I believe. Algieri has a heart the size of Manhattan, gotta give him that. But he can only take so many of those hard shots.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Well that was a good card, Marcus Browne decision excluded. Spence fought Algeri in his hometown and not only won, but dominated. This was a coming out party and should put the rest of the division on notice. 

Personally, if Broner isn't taking a bit in the big house, I would want to see those two rumble. I think Spence annihilates him.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Well that was a good card, Marcus Browne decision excluded. Spence fought Algeri in his hometown and not only won, but dominated. This was a coming out party and should put the rest of the division on notice.
> 
> Personally, *if Broner isn't taking a bit in the big house, I would want to see those two rumble. I think Spence annihilates him.*


Best reason to make the fight!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Well that was a good card, Marcus Browne decision excluded. Spence fought Algeri in his hometown and not only won, but dominated. This was a coming out party and should put the rest of the division on notice.
> 
> Personally, if Broner isn't taking a bit in the big house, I would want to see those two rumble. I think Spence annihilates him.


lol you're an asshole. You want Broner to get knocked out again?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Are we doing the Smith-Pedraza RBR in this thread too @bballchump11 ?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'll do the Showtime rbr here also


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Pedraza


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> lol you're an asshole. You want Broner to get knocked out again?


Lol. Here's Broner's shot. He gets to fight the guy Mayweather replaced him with.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Pedraza
10-9 Pedraza


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Lol. Here's Broner's shot. He gets to fight the guy Mayweather replaced him with.


:lol: that's true and he can avenge his only KO loss.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Pedraza
10-9 Pedraza
10-9 Pedraza
10-9 Pedraza


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: that's true and he can avenge his only KO loss.


:lol: I had forgotten about that rumor.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: that's true and he can avenge his only KO loss.


Spence destroys Broner, would love to see it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

My bad I stopped paying attention for a sec. Showtime has it

9-10 Smith
10-9 Pedraza
10-9 Pedraza
9-10 Smith
9-10 Smith
10-9 Pedraza
10-9 Pedraza


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Farhood scorecard

9-10 Smith
10-9 Pedraza
10-9 Pedraza
9-10 Smith
9-10 Smith
10-9 Pedraza
10-9 Pedraza
9-10 Smith


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Farhood scorecard

9-10 Smith
10-9 Pedraza
10-9 Pedraza
9-10 Smith
9-10 Smith
10-9 Pedraza
10-9 Pedraza
9-10 Smith
10-8 Pedraza

Nice overhand right sends Smith down


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9-10 Smith
10-9 Pedraza
10-9 Pedraza
9-10 Smith
9-10 Smith
10-9 Pedraza
10-9 Pedraza
9-10 Smith
10-8 Pedraza
10-9 Pedraza
10-9 Pedraza
10-9 Pedraza 
116-111 Pedraza


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

GRJ ambitious as ever.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/721054276328357888


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

That ko was sensational. Definitely no question about Spence next big world champion now.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I understand Hyland wants to represent his country but god damn....you got to spend a little extra to look fresh, that green title robe looks horrendous!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Hyland is not that good. GRJ will break him down.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope Russel varies his speed.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

2nd round KO by GRJ. Easy work


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

GRJ has improved.
Working behind the jab exclusively now instead of sittign back and trying to counter. 
Loved he was shooting the left to the body as well, pressing and havign teh ability to step back and counter cleanly.
Great plan and hopefully he builds off of this.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

The ref left Hyland on the canvas by himself for awhile.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Everyone always talks about GRJ's speed (and my gawd he is fast), but his power sure ain't bad, probably a bit underrated.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

My God, the replay is in slow motion and I still barely saw the right hook


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice work by Gary. I would like to see him fight better fighters, though. He needs to step up and stop waiting for the big names.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

LOL.. i forgot the Hyland's were promoted by Snooki at one point.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Everyone always talks about GRJ's speed (and my gawd he is fast), but his power sure ain't bad, probably a bit underrated.


Speed equals power when you have Russel's kind of speed. I still want to see him work on some things. Loma nullified his speed, so Russell needs to improve his intangibles.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Gary says Loma don't leave I'm coming.
Love it.
LSC and Selby either one will do.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Selbys getting destroyed vs Gary Russell


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Good performance but Algieri has no power alot of people would walk through him

Plus lets not act like Algieri's knee wasnt destroyed from the second knockdown, he could barely stand on it same thing would have happened to Glazkov if he tried to continue


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/721556787917225985


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Good performance but Algieri has no power alot of people would walk through him
> 
> Plus lets not act like Algieri's knee wasnt destroyed from the second knockdown, he could barely stand on it same thing would have happened to Glazkov if he tried to continue


Khan didn't walk through him.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/721566289701961730


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Not surprising at all that Spence brutalized Algieri.
Already predicted it beforehand, Chris has zero power himself and can be hurt.
A guy like Errol would always walk through him


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Khan didn't walk through him.


But Khan is terrible hes not even top 5 at WW


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> But Khan is terrible hes not even top 5 at WW


is Provodnikov terrible?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

dyna said:


> Not surprising at all that Spence brutalized Algieri.
> Already predicted it beforehand, Chris has zero power himself and can be hurt.
> A guy like Errol would always walk through him


More shocking all the hollaballo about GRJ defending his title.Like 2-1 Loma kicked his ass a year ago


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Everyone always talks about GRJ's speed (and my gawd he is fast), but his power sure ain't bad, probably a bit underrated.


Russell had hand issues but since his loss to Loma he seems to have gone back to hitting hard. I remember how everyone before the Loma fight said how Russell only shoeshines but had little substance behind his offence but apparently the Loma loss made him change his ways


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Khan didn't walk through him.


Not exactly disproving his point there pal, Khan ain't walking through much.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> is Provodnikov terrible?


He tried to, but he was simply too slow.
Provod seems to have regressed technically since the last few years, his ring cutting is really just following around.

Khan is funny, his chin is simply so shit that even against a featherfist like Algieri he can't just do a Foreman.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> He tried to, but he was simply too slow.
> Provod seems to have regressed technically since the last few years, his ring cutting is really just following around.
> 
> Khan is funny, his chin is simply so shit that even against a featherfist like Algieri he can't just do a Foreman.


I think that Algieri just is a bad style for Provodnikov. Dont think he can do good against lanky movers.
Khan is featherfisted and has a weak chin. He will never walk through anything.
With that being said Spence was very impressive. Brook-Spence would be a great fight. I think that Brook beats him.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> is Provodnikov terrible?


Provodnikov isnt top 10 at WW

The top 5 would run through Algieri aswell

Spence looked good but I would have like to see him get a proper finish, Algieri came back from the first knockdown which was worse than the second, but on the second he messed up his knee

If he didnt mess up his knee it could have gone a few more rounds until he was stopped


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Provodnikov isnt top 10 at WW
> 
> The top 5 would run through Algieri aswell
> 
> ...


ok, if you want to wait to see more of Spence before you get too excited, then I understand. You're underrating Algieri though imo.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> ok, if you want to wait to see more of Spence before you get too excited, then I understand. You're underrating Algieri though imo.


Spence is definitely the most skilled at 147 I just wanted to see if he would have stopped Algieri without the knee injury

He probably would have but not in that round, the first knockdown was heavier than the second knockdown Algieri just landed in an unlucky position

Id say Spence vs Brook is 50/50, I can see Spence winning but Brook catching him hard though


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Spence is definitely the most skilled at 147 I just wanted to see if he would have stopped Algieri without the knee injury
> 
> He probably would have but not in that round, the first knockdown was heavier than the second knockdown Algieri just landed in an unlucky position
> 
> Id say Spence vs Brook is 50/50, I can see Spence winning but Brook catching him hard though


Brook really is the hardest fight imo for Spence. Brook can counter Spence if he gets overly aggressive and Brook hits hard as hell. It's a great fight.

Thurman would get broken down and Porter wouldn't dare fight Spence up close.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Brook really is the hardest fight imo for Spence. Brook can counter Spence if he gets overly aggressive and Brook hits hard as hell. It's a great fight.
> 
> Thurman would get broken down and Porter wouldn't dare fight Spence up close.


Yeah Porter is too wild but the thing with Thurman is Spence comes with a high workrate hes always in risk of getting caught, I dont doubt Spence's skill but remember not everyone is Floyd anyone can get one punch KO'd

I think Spence vs Thurman would be a chess match but unless Thurman can hurt him Spence will win the decidion


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Spence is definitely the most skilled at 147 I just wanted to see if he would have stopped Algieri without the knee injury
> 
> He probably would have but not in that round, the first knockdown was heavier than the second knockdown Algieri just landed in an unlucky position
> 
> Id say Spence vs Brook is 50/50, I can see Spence winning but Brook catching him hard though


You don't see many slick and black power punching southies. The more Spence grows as a name I think he'll be harder to get fights for. He seems to have some chin too.

Guerrero would be a nice fight for him next.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Yeah Porter is too wild but the thing with Thurman is Spence comes with a high workrate hes always in risk of getting caught, I dont doubt Spence's skill but remember not everyone is Floyd anyone can get one punch KO'd
> 
> I think Spence vs Thurman would be a chess match but unless Thurman can hurt him Spence will win the decidion


True and Thurman can counter with some stuff that can catch him off guard. I think after seeing Collazo almost fold Thurman to the body and seeing how much energy he has to expend to keep Collazo and Guerrero off of him, I see Spence having a stylistic advantage.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lartay fight has me concerned about the chin of Spence.
Neither he nor Spence have fought truly elite fighters, but Spence definitely showed more skill.
The problem with Thurman is I think he can box, but he doesn't have the mental discipline to follow a pure boxing gameplan.
I remember his fight with Chaves, Chaves had him hurt badly and was killing him when he tried to slug it out, he had to adjust and was pretty good on the back foot. The same with Guerrero, trying to slug it out and he was getting caught and hurt but pretty much turned the fight into a one sided beating when he opted to box and counter.

Now I know when facing a counter puncher that wasn't even a huge problem Spence had problems, and Algieri was able to slip that right in a lot on Spence coming in, I wonder what would be the outcome though if Thurman came in committed to being the counter puncher and laying traps instead of trying to slug, and making Spence pay coming in, it would be a interesting fight and i would love to see what changes Spence would make, because he can look ordinary when he is nervous about something coming back, occasionally, as well as being wild whe pressing at times. That is what I find interesting about a potential fight he could have with Garcia or thurman


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Lartay fight has me concerned about the chin of Spence.
> Neither he nor Spence have fought truly elite fighters, but Spence definitely showed more skill.
> The problem with Thurman is I think he can box, but he doesn't have the mental discipline to follow a pure boxing gameplan.
> I remember his fight with Chaves, Chaves had him hurt badly and was killing him when he tried to slug it out, he had to adjust and was pretty good on the back foot. The same with Guerrero, trying to slug it out and he was getting caught and hurt but pretty much turned the fight into a one sided beating when he opted to box and counter.
> ...


Good assessment. The Garcia fight is intriguing too because of what you said.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Good news in ratings last night

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/721788355675971584


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Good news in ratings last night
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/721788355675971584


Maybe for HBO, but this is free, primetime television. Guerrero/Thurman was like 3 million views, Broner/Porter was like 2 million, and this is like 1 million. Steady decline not looking so good.

Seems I'm not the only one that thinks so either.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/721776053686038530


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Not bad at all in reality.
Going head to head with NBA playoffs and a UFC card and no huge stars.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Maybe for HBO, but this is free, primetime television. Guerrero/Thurman was like 3 million views, Broner/Porter was like 2 million, and this is like 1 million. Steady decline not looking so good.
> 
> Seems I'm not the only one that thinks so either.
> 
> ...


3 nba playoff games and a UFC card on the same night. Not bad.

Remember, Mayweather-Maidana 1 under performed in PPV sales for the same reason.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Yeah the numbers aren't great for an NBC card, but on the bright side, if Spence had fought on Showtime or HBO last night, less than 900K probably would have watched him. Now those 1.4 million (what the fight averaged in the last hour), will surely seek out his next fight.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Spence is definitely the most skilled at 147 I just wanted to see if he would have stopped Algieri without the knee injury
> 
> He probably would have but not in that round, the first knockdown was heavier than the second knockdown Algieri just landed in an unlucky position
> 
> Id say Spence vs Brook is 50/50, I can see Spence winning but Brook catching him hard though


No one else has stopped Algieri...including PAC who showed he is still pretty damn good khan or ruslan...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Johnstown said:


> No one else has stopped Algieri...including PAC who showed he is still pretty damn good khan or ruslan...


I know, I just think the way Algieri landed robbed us from a proper finish to the fight, his knee was barely holding up


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

depending on when they did the count, the ufc card was over well before the spence fight began


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:yep


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> Brook really is the hardest fight imo for Spence. Brook can counter Spence if he gets overly aggressive and Brook hits hard as hell. It's a great fight.
> 
> Thurman would get broken down and Porter wouldn't dare fight Spence up close.


Brook ain't breaking down anybody...he's too busy running and clinching.


----------



## noslackgiven (Apr 19, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> I know, I just think the way Algieri landed robbed us from a proper finish to the fight, his knee was barely holding up


The finish was a proper one...nobody was robbed of anything.


----------

